# selling the 200, getting an...eclipse?



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

well i hate to say it but i'm thinking of selling my 200. time for something new. how much do you think i'd be lucky to get for a 97 200sx se w/ 92, 000 miles, a few door dings, mediocre paint, aftermarket cd player, and um CLEAR CORNERS!? 

as for my new car...i just can't decide between a 97-99 eclipse gs-t and a 00 GT. seems like they're roughly the same price. any suggestions?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you get a dsm, you better like breaking down on the side of the road


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> if you get a dsm, you better like breaking down on the side of the road


even with a 2000 GT with around 55k miles?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i like the 97-99 body better plus i like the gs-t everyone has one you go unnoticed.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

everyone knows dsm's break down more often than others...or at least it seems that way


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

can you expect much from a mitsu.. i love the evo.. but thats the only mitsu i would buy.. but he is right, dsm's are pos.. they break down a lot


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

it isnt a DSM if it is that new. But if your looking for the most un-reliable, poorly built piece of shit then buy a Mitsubishi. I wouldnt buy an eclipse any later than 97, but thats my opinion... Good luck.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Dry said:


> it isnt a DSM if it is that new. But if your looking for the most un-reliable, poorly built piece of shit then buy a Mitsubishi. I wouldnt buy an eclipse any later than 97, but thats my opinion... Good luck.


what exactly makes them break down so much? and why would you buy ONLY a pre '97 dsm then? wouldn't those break down a lot more? 

in terms of RELIABILITY only...which is better, the 98-99 GS-T or an 00 GT?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well man it u get a a 94 to 97 Eclipse GS-T i guess it would be cool. But plz do not get the 00 GT cause most people see it as a homos car. Well if u are a **** go buy one for your self


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Cool your jets buddy, I don't really think its a **** car, I can't see why it would be one, my cousin has a 2000 one I believe, might be a year younger but anyhow he's never had any problem except with the rotors which he replaced anyway, I don't think Mistu is as bad as everyone is making them, but why not look for a 3000GT? Thats one sweet ride, shouldn't be to expensive now... or at least I hope not, that car was way past its time.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

DSM=Trouble! I know for a fact, they are not very reliable. The older ones have ECU issues, and the 95+ had electrical and equipment/hardware problems. My friend has an Avenger, which falls right in the middle of DSM years. The thing is AWFUL. Something is always going wrong with his. I'd go with the 00 GT.

In terms of reliability only, I checked with some sources, and '00 is better.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

anybody have any other good ideas for a car balancing looks and performance for under $11k, '98 or newer, w/ less than 70k miles?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

for reliability, yes newer is better. But with 3k bucks you can have a 13 second car if you go with an older AWD turbo DSM.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

maybe a stupid question...and has no relevance to this thread..but ive always wondered what dsm meant. anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Diamond Star Motors, the conglomeration between Mitsu and Chrysler.

Anyway, don't buy it. In fact, don't buy a car older than 2002 if you want a decent machine.
We really are in a different league in cars nowadays from 10 years ago. Handling and power may not be so different but that can be fixed with suspension and tires.
The difference is in NVH, ergonomics, safety, and quality. A newer car is quieter, more reliable, gets relatively more power, and is a better drive. This isn't an opinion, this is the way the industry has evolved.
If money is tight, or you have an emotional connection to a car, then go with what you want. It's your money. But the smart decision is get the newest thing you can. You may not have as much power as the guy in the 240 with the DET swap, but at least your AC works, you can hear the radio on the highway without it turned all the way up, and you've spent less in maintenence.

Seth


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Nico Flax said:


> Cool your jets buddy, I don't really think its a **** car, I can't see why it would be one, my cousin has a 2000 one I believe, might be a year younger but anyhow he's never had any problem except with the rotors which he replaced anyway, I don't think Mistu is as bad as everyone is making them, but why not look for a 3000GT? Thats one sweet ride, shouldn't be to expensive now... or at least I hope not, that car was way past its time.


Or a Dodge Stealth (sp?). A friend of mine has a '92 I think. Pretty nice car, lots of power from what I hear ( a few mods to it ), that is until he blew it up shooting Nitrious to it


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Yea a stealth is basically a dsm gto, 3000gt, or whatever you want to call it, should be just as fast too, but Seth kinda had a point there, you can always save up and up a new car later, or get what i saw the other day, a 3000gt retagged with 'stealth' on the back! ha ha! I would put GTO on the back if I were to retag a 3000GT


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

if you go eclipse, go gsx, its awd and turbo. while i rock nissan, my buddy has an eclipse gsx with about 400 ponies under the hood (he did some mods, well he did a lot of em). the thing is sick. and fast. really really fast.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NickZac said:


> if you go eclipse, go gsx, its awd and turbo. while i rock nissan, my buddy has an eclipse gsx with about 400 ponies under the hood (he did some mods, well he did a lot of em). the thing is sick. and fast. really really fast.



yea, gsx trannies are well built and last a long time (insert HEAVY sarcasm here)...


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

well, with all of the reliablitity issues i'm hearing about the eclipse now...i'm thinking about maybe a WRX. i know it would be several grand more, but do you all think it would be worth the money difference for a newer non mitsu car?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

akk51 said:


> well, with all of the reliablitity issues i'm hearing about the eclipse now...i'm thinking about maybe a WRX. i know it would be several grand more, but do you all think it would be worth the money difference for a newer non mitsu car?



i have HEARD that wrx trannies are also shitty, but hey, i guess thats the price you pay for getting to have AWD...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have read alot on awd trannies you cant rev them as high like at a drag strip and think that is "normal" use when you drop the clutch at lets say 3500. Yes the awd eclipse are wow fast with some work even gen 1 even though they are ugly.My uncle has a wrx loves it drives the snot out of it long trips and all he loves it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zlr101 said:


> Yes the awd eclipse are wow fast with some work even gen 1 even though they are ugly..



IIRC, the AWD 1G Eclipse will spank the shit out of a 2G AWD Eclipse...due to weight of course...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> IIRC, the AWD 1G Eclipse will spank the shit out of a 2G AWD Eclipse...due to weight of course...


I think they are some of the fastest sleepers around gen1 because all look the same sorta blah then they get shot out of a cannon. But you should look at a wrx maybe even used if you can find one.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah the WRX trannys are weak. No dropping the clutch at 5k rpms. Most WRX owners usually slip the clutch when launching. I think I was reading on a WRX forum that when you dropped the clutch at 5k rpms on a WRX its close to 1g of force due to the AWD.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

/\ they fixed that problem on the STI though.



NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea, gsx trannies are well built and last a long time (insert HEAVY sarcasm here)...


Bahahahahahaha! You can blow those up running no mods at all. Anyone will tell you, if your gonna make any good mods to GSX, rebuild/repalce tranny.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

/\ yes they did! :thumbup:


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

my next question is whether or not the WRX is worth all the extra money? it seems like i could get a '00 GT w/ leather, sunroof, everything for around $9 or 10k...but a WRX..the absolute cheapest looks to be around $16, 500 for an '02. i know that the WRX is 2 years newer but the only other things to justify the price difference look to be the turbo...the AWD, a little bit faster, and maybe a little bit more room? i'm really just looking for a reliable car w/ good looks and performance..is it really worth all the extra money?


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Lots of GSX owners are going GS-T because of reliability... and people say, "THEY BREAK DOWN ALL THE TIME" ... that's just because of a few reasons,

1- They can make way more power to actually break something.

2- Abuse driving habbits, 6-7k AWD launches all the time catch up to you

3- old parts

4- poor maintenance 


Reasons you should... Way more potential, better tuning {DSM LINK} more people have them, parts are everywhere.... etc...


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

akk51 said:


> my next question is whether or not the WRX is worth all the extra money? it seems like i could get a '00 GT w/ leather, sunroof, everything for around $9 or 10k...but a WRX..the absolute cheapest looks to be around $16, 500 for an '02. i know that the WRX is 2 years newer but the only other things to justify the price difference look to be the turbo...the AWD, a little bit faster, and maybe a little bit more room? i'm really just looking for a reliable car w/ good looks and performance..is it really worth all the extra money?


I dont like the looks of the new 00gt style. I like the 4 doors acpect of the wrx. i think it is a question of what you want plus leather is over rated haha.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

The 05 WRX's are supposed to start poping out next month, prices should go down on the older models.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Okay, I need to jump in on this one...

First, what true DSM tuner in his/her right mind would go from a AWD (gsx) to FWD (gst)?!? 
There are alot of misconceptions about DSMs. Yes, they can be fragile. Everyone always brings up crankwalk when talking about them. Crankwalk is a 99.9% of the time a 2g problem, not 1g. The early 1g's have a 6bolt/4bolt pattern that people swap for/search for (Im already blessed ) making them very strong. The stock bottom ends can support well over 400whp without needing upgraded. Yes, the trannies can be weak but again, doesnt mean _all_ the trannies will break. Dropping the clutch at high revs (AWD no-no) will can easily kill any drivetrain/tranny but if you know how to properly launch they can be quite 'forgiving'. Also, poor maintenance plays a big factor just like any other car. Of course if someones tearing around, popping the clutch, abusing the car, etc somethings bound to break. All DSMs are not POSs. Thats another misconception. Just like saying all domestic drivers are ********. They can be found fairly inexpensive and for fairly little money can be very quick. 1g DSMs are awesome cars as far as performance=bang for your buck goes. Thats why I got mine. I also heavily researched them and learned about them and what to look for and look out for. I got mine knowing that it may at some point cause problems and that it wouldnt be as reliable as my Nissan was. AWD owns. It just irritates me when people say "DSMs break down all the time, are crap, yada yada." 3000gts are sweet cars but #1 complaint about them is that they fat pigs. 'Landwhale' is the affectionate nickname. 
Yes, I do own a DSM so I am slightly partial but at the same time I understand the other side. Personally, Im not a fan of Mitsubishi or 2g Eclipses/3g(not a DSM). Unless for some insane reason buy another 1g this will most likely be my first and only Mitsu.
Its late and sometimes things get under my skin. Especially when people talk with a lack of personal experience. 
*climbs off soapbox and goes to bed*


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Hey don't call the 3000GT/GTO a land whale! how dare you!!! ha ha... landwhale... heh


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea, gsx trannies are well built and last a long time (insert HEAVY sarcasm here)...


Yea, he needed to get a double synchroed and reinforced tranny. He killed the stock tranny before he did a single mod from awd burnouts. DSM is cool but reliability is well, even less than that of an 02 spec.


----------

